# Datenquellenproblem Word-Serienbrief



## FenchelT (6. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen  :roll: 

Ich denke halt, vllt passt es ja hierhin
_ Programmierung Allgemein
Programmiersprachen, Datenbanksysteme, Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen ... halt alles was mit Programmierung zu tun hat_

und vllt hatte ja schonmal einer die gleiche Idee und stand vor dem gleichen Problem.


Situtation:
Ich schreibe ein Java-Progr. welches plattformunabhaengig mit verschiedenen Textverarbeitungsprogrammen (TVP) (z.B. MS-Word, OO) zusammen arbeiten soll, um mit den Daten aus meinem Java-Progr.
Briefe zu erzeugen.

Nun wollte ich nicht fuer jedes TVP eine eigene Schnittstelle implementieren sondern hatte mit folgendes gedacht, da ja nun jedes ausgereifte TVP Serienbriefe erstellen kann:

1. Ich erzeuge manuell in einem Testverzeichnis eine data.csv Datei mit den WErten
Anrede, Vorname, Name, Strasse, Plz, Ort
Herr, Fenchel, T, Teststrasse, 4xxxx, Entenhausen

2. Ich erzeuge in Word einen Serienbrief und verknuepfe diesen mit der Quelle data.csv

3. Nun bruache ich in meinem Programm nur noch dafuer zu Sorgen, dass die Daten der data.csv aktualisiert werden
und im Anschluss die doc Datei aufgerufen wird. Dies alles mache ich mittels


```
try 
		{
			Writer out = new BufferedWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(
            new FileOutputStream("Pfad\\data.csv"), "UTF-8"));
        
			out.write(beispiel+"\n");
			out.write(daten);
			
			out.close();
		} 
		catch (UnsupportedEncodingException e) 
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		catch (IOException ioe) 
		{
			ioe.printStackTrace();
		}
```


```
Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd.exe /c start E:/Pfad/Testbrief.doc");
```


Bis einschl. Office 2000 war meine Welt noch in Ordnung. Sobald aber in Word 2k3 die Datenquelle Umlaute enthaelt, oeffnet sich in Word der Dateikonvertierungsassistent und der User muesste dann die Textcodierung selbst aus 
einer Liste auswaehlen  *ahhrgl*  Kann man doch keinem zumuten.
Da mir bisher in keinem Office Forum weitergeholfen werden konnte, seid ihr meine letzte Chance  :wink: 
sonst ist sie dahin, meine schoene Idee  :autsch:

Hat einer von euch schonmal vor dem gleichen Problem gestanden oder kann mir anderweitig weiterhelfen?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2007)

Nimm das richtige Encoding, was sonst?


----------



## FenchelT (6. Dez 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nimm das richtige Encoding, was sonst?



:shock:  Was waere denn Deiner Meinung nach das richtige Encoding?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2007)

Word? Vermutlich dieses seltsame CP1252, vielleicht geht aber zumindest ISO.
Zur Sicherheit:
Irgendwas mit Umlauten aus Word exportieren, im Hexeditor mit einer äquivalenten Datei in ISO und Cp1252 vergleichen.


----------



## FenchelT (6. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe nun so ziemlich alle relevanten Charsets durch.
Das Problem bleibt dasselbe.

Habe nun herausgefunden, dass wenn ich in Word hingehe und eine Datei mit Umlauten  als .txt abspeicher und danach
wieder oeffne, auch der Konvertierungsassi gestartet wird.

Daraufhin habe ich es mit rtf getestet, das scheint zu funktionieren.
Ich werde mich also als naechstes mit der JEditor Pane beschaeftigen und versuchen, Daten auf die Pane zu packen und diese dann als rtf wegzuschreiben.

Habe im MOment noch keine Vorstellung, wie ich die Daten auf die EditorPane bekomme bzw, von dort ausgelesen bekomme, aber ich denke dass wird schon.

DAnke nochmals fuer Deine Unterstuetzung.

Happy Nikolaus


----------



## FenchelT (8. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nun heute bei wikipedia nach der rtf Spezifikation umgesehen habe
und lediglich

```
{\rtf1
 Anrede, Vorname, Name
 \par
 Herrn, Michael, Schüler
}
```

in eine DAtei mit der Endung .rtf schreiben muss, hat sich mein Problem erledigt     

Ich freu mich  :lol: 


Gruesse
FenchelT


----------

